# Epoxy Garage Floors



## RoSSco (Aug 17, 2008)

Any painting contractors on here ever dable in epoxy garage flooring systems? Why or Why not?
The reason i ask is because around here, it seems like only big contractors, who do only commercial and residental floors do them. I learned this by doing one for one of my long time painting customers. I couldnt believe how after doing just one floor and no advertising I got floor after floor. Have gotten 11 this summer with out even trying. Its allmost ridiculous how bad people want these. It seems like the only other small contractors around here who do them use ****ty products that you can buy anywhere. And the only people using good products (95 to 100% epoxy) are charging ridiculous amounts. I charge based on prep work; how many cracks and divots to fill and the amount of grinding needed then base it on sq. ft. I usually end up charging about $1800 for a two car garage or $2700 for a 3 car. Now sure i have to take two trips to each floor one for the prep, base coat and chip and one for the topcoat. A two car garge cost are usually 500 -700 and getting cheaper and cheaper as i have more leftovers. 
I have been told i am too cheap but i find this ridiculous wen i am making any where from 1000- to 2000 dollars net. prof. in a total of 5- 7hours.
My last floor for example was a small two car garage with minimal cracks. Materials costed about $450 its took 4 hourse the first day for prep, basecoat, and flake. And 2 hours the secod day for top coat. I paid 6 hours of labor to my helper at $17 perhour. So i spent a total of $652 between help and materials. Even if you subtract driving time and cost for gas, i made 1000$ in 6 hours that about 167$ per hour. For a 21 yo college kid thats not bad. And thats not even close to what i make on a 3 car ( about 1800 in 8 hours). 
I have been told everything from my babies will be deformed (i wear a respirator) to the whole warrenty shpeel . I did the math as well and i could charge 600 extra for a warenty: invest the money and earn compound interest and re- pay myself to do the floor again; and still be around 1000 cheaper than the competitor. I havnt had to give a single warrenty on any of my floors.


----------



## jermar (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a great gig going. What brand of products do you use? Take before & after pics to show future customers, and us?


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you used Stencilcoat yet?

It's even faster


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

What method are you using to test for moisture transmission? Be careful.....11 floors to redo wouldn't be fun. What prep process are you using & how are you "fixing" the cracks?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't pay more than $300 labor and materials. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## RoSSco (Aug 17, 2008)

-You would only get a home depot floor for 300$ its not even close to the same , thats more like painting the floor. 
-Ive heard of using stuff that quicker, i plan on trying it i would just have to get a few more guys to be safe the first time, or mix it in small batches. 
-To repair the cracks I chase the cracks first to make an area for the epoxy to bite into, then I fill them with a 100% solid, 2 part epoxy crack filling compound, and grind of any excess.
- To test for moisture i drill into the floor, use a concrete realitive humidity testing device then fill the hole with epoxy.
- I clean up any oil spot w/ degreaser.
-To prep the floor I test for moisture, patch any cracks, then grind the floor either lightly or thuroghly depending on the viscosity of the floor and wether or not the floor has concrete sealer on it. Then i sweep and vacume the floor. Then i either mop or power wash it depending on the condition of them, wether or not i painted them or am going to.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

look into soythane they have a nice system which applies fast and cures out in less than an hour. It's not epoxy, it's polyurea which is similiar to polyurethane.


----------



## RoSSco (Aug 17, 2008)

Opps i ment to say i mop it or powerwash it depending on the condition of the walls, weather or not I am going to, or have allready painted them or if they are even drywalled. 
Ive used polyeura top coats, but never as a base coat, that sounds crazy.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just want to put out a warning to everyone. DO NOT APPLY HOME DEPOT EPOXYSHIELD FOR CUSTOMERS! I just applied that crap in my rental house's one car garage because I wanted to test out the product. It has been curing for 5 days and I can still scratch is with my fingernail. If I was a client with a new fancy house I would be very upset.


----------



## Renew Advanced Cleaning (4 mo ago)

RoSSco said:


> Any painting contractors on here ever dable in epoxy garage flooring systems? Why or Why not?
> The reason i ask is because around here, it seems like only big contractors, who do only commercial and residental floors do them. I learned this by doing one for one of my long time painting customers. I couldnt believe how after doing just one floor and no advertising I got floor after floor. Have gotten 11 this summer with out even trying. Its allmost ridiculous how bad people want these. It seems like the only other small contractors around here who do them use ****ty products that you can buy anywhere. And the only people using good products (95 to 100% epoxy) are charging ridiculous amounts. I charge based on prep work; how many cracks and divots to fill and the amount of grinding needed then base it on sq. ft. I usually end up charging about $1800 for a two car garage or $2700 for a 3 car. Now sure i have to take two trips to each floor one for the prep, base coat and chip and one for the topcoat. A two car garge cost are usually 500 -700 and getting cheaper and cheaper as i have more leftovers.
> I have been told i am too cheap but i find this ridiculous wen i am making any where from 1000- to 2000 dollars net. prof. in a total of 5- 7hours.
> My last floor for example was a small two car garage with minimal cracks. Materials costed about $450 its took 4 hourse the first day for prep, basecoat, and flake. And 2 hours the secod day for top coat. I paid 6 hours of labor to my helper at $17 perhour. So i spent a total of $652 between help and materials. Even if you subtract driving time and cost for gas, i made 1000$ in 6 hours that about 167$ per hour. For a 21 yo college kid thats not bad. And thats not even close to what i make on a 3 car ( about 1800 in 8 hours).
> I have been told everything from my babies will be deformed (i wear a respirator) to the whole warrenty shpeel . I did the math as well and i could charge 600 extra for a warenty: invest the money and earn compound interest and re- pay myself to do the floor again; and still be around 1000 cheaper than the competitor. I havnt had to give a single warrenty on any of my floors.


You aren’t charging enough based on the industry standard… I warranty all my floors and know they will not flake or chip because I prep them properly… sometimes I charge 4500 for a 2 car garage sometimes I charge 2000 depends on the customer and what they’re trying to spend/what you think they can afford. If you’re getting the jobs and making the money… as long as it’s quality work and the customers are happy keep it up!


----------



## Renew Advanced Cleaning (4 mo ago)

jhark123 said:


> I just want to put out a warning to everyone. DO NOT APPLY HOME DEPOT EPOXYSHIELD FOR CUSTOMERS! I just applied that crap in my rental house's one car garage because I wanted to test out the product. It has been curing for 5 days and I can still scratch is with my fingernail. If I was a client with a new fancy house I would be very upset.


That stuff is trash you need a 100% solids two part epoxy( A+B) for a garage floors the Home Depot stuff is essentially paint and will wear away with tires etc….


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

Renew Advanced Cleaning said:


> You aren’t charging enough based on the industry standard… I warranty all my floors and know they will not flake or chip because I prep them properly… sometimes I charge 4500 for a 2 car garage sometimes I charge 2000 depends on the customer and what they’re trying to spend/what you think they can afford. If you’re getting the jobs and making the money… as long as it’s quality work and the customers are happy keep it up!


To be fair, cost of living has changed a bit in the 14 years when this was posted.


----------

